# gibt es folgende homepage?



## Transmitter (9. September 2002)

hi!

ich wollte mal wissen, ob es eine homepage gibt, auf der man bilder hochladen und bewerten lassen kann, die 
entweder direkt aus der kamera kommen, 
oder einen kleinen umweg über photoshop gemacht haben.

also schon ein größeres portal, evtl. mit forum usw. tips, tricks, usw. und halt eine funktion zum bewerten.

kennt ihr da welche?

die fotos sollten mehr stylisch und außergewöhnlich sein...
also nicht so 0815 urlaubsdias, sondern etwas besonderes 
s.h. anhang


----------



## Vitalis (9. September 2002)

jaa  http://www.photosig.com
einfach fantastisch


----------



## Transmitter (9. September 2002)

in deutsch?


----------



## Vitalis (9. September 2002)

Naja.. auf Photosig gibt es so geniale Bilder, da isses egal ob Deutsch oder nicht für mich 

Okay, ich kenne noch http://www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## Transmitter (10. September 2002)

ja, das ist hübsch 

thx


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (10. September 2002)

Darf man die Fotos von den Seiten frei verwenden?
Vor allem die von photoSIG (die Seite ist echt GENIAL)!


----------



## Vitalis (10. September 2002)

Nein.. die Fotos gehören den Fotografen. Es ist keine Stockfoto-Seite.


----------



## Dunsti (10. September 2002)

im Forum auf http://www.digitalkamera.de wird auch oft über Bilder diskutiert. Ist zwar keine direkte Bewertung, aber auf alle Fälle auch Kritik 

Ausserdem bekommt man dort auch Tips und Tricks, und Fragen werden auch beantwortet 


Dunsti


----------



## Vitalis (10. September 2002)

Jap, aber mir scheint irgendwie, daß es da nur öhm.. ältere Damen und Herren gibt, irgendwie gefällt's mir da nicht, die Art wie die posten und so.. Aber Dunsti, das ist nicht gegen Dich, okay? Ich bin ja selber schon ein alter Sack


----------



## Dunsti (10. September 2002)

> Aber Dunsti, das ist nicht gegen Dich, okay?



moment, ich mach mir grad mal nen Eintrag in mein Notizbuch  

das gute an der Seite ist ja auch mehr, daß es da so ziemlich von allen Digicams die tech. Daten gibt, und das hilft mir in meinem Job ziemlich oft weiter: technische Kundenberatung - Schwerpunkt Digicams 


Dunsti


----------

